# DAK UEM-83R Shotgun Mic



## JWigPVB (Oct 18, 2010)

Discovered one of these in the back of our storage unit, without any documentation of course. Called DAK, who had no info on it since they no longer sell them. Does anyone have any user manuals or other info on the proper use, care and feeding of this mic? Are they of any practical use on a theatre stage (straight play or musical)? We already have two Barrett boundry mics and two hanging mics that we use for most productions.

Thanks!

Jim Wiggins
Players by the Sea Community Theatre
Jacksonville Beach, FL
Home : Players By The Sea


----------



## FMEng (Oct 18, 2010)

Anything DAK ever sold was cheap, consumer grade stuff, sold with inflated marketing claims. That mic would be geared to cassette recording or home video. The outputs would not be balanced, so connecting them with a cable longer than a few feet will yield plenty of hums and buzzes. Basically, it is worthless except maybe as a prop. Glue a handle on it and you'll have a cool space weapon.


JWigPVB said:


> Discovered one of these in the back of our storage unit, without any documentation of course. Called DAK, who had no info on it since they no longer sell them. Does anyone have any user manuals or other info on the proper use, care and feeding of this mic? Are they of any practical use on a theatre stage (straight play or musical)? We already have two Barrett boundry mics and two hanging mics that we use for most productions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## zuixro (Oct 19, 2010)

FMEng said:


> ...Basically, it is worthless except maybe as a prop. Glue a handle on it and you'll have a cool space weapon.



Like this?


----------

